# A Couple Soil Cooking Questions



## sMACkaddict (Sep 28, 2015)

I have my super soil in a kiddie pool in the middle of my yard for the best sunlight.

Does it need sunlight?

Should I be covering it any point? e.g. it is going to rain this week, do I need to worry about that?  What about at night?

thanks


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 28, 2015)

Hi smack.  No your soil doesn't need sunlight. mine is in a covered composter.  you may want to drill or poke some holes in the pool for when it does rain. Soil is just fine at freezing temperature. The microbes like it warm but the soil will be fine and micorbes will become more active with warmer conditions.


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 28, 2015)

imo---i would only cover the soil if it will be used indoors to limit the possibility of bringing in any bugs and the light weight of moving it around while it's dry---wet soil = heavy soil---refresh my memory of why people "cook" their soil please---something i've never done or understood????


----------



## sMACkaddict (Sep 28, 2015)

orangesunshine - 
I'm using a super soil mix and in the case of super soil, some one please chime in an expound or clarify if I'm off the mark, but it helps break down all the nutrients/ammendments into useable forms and make it available evenly throughout the soil.

Rosebud, hey!  You have been very active and helpful, thanks a lot.  ok, if it doesn't need sunlight, then maybe I will throw a tarp over it and just leave it covered.  It was a PITA to drag out into the middle of the yard because as orangesunshine mentioned, wet soil = heavy soil... haha

I was a little concerned that bugs and such might get to the soil, but I told myself it would be too hot for them, is that true?  Or would covering the soil be a smart move?

thanks again guys!


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 28, 2015)

well that makes sense---i also get it might be too hot for little ones---i guess i do not burn my plants cause i only mix fresh soil to transplant juveniles---not seedlings---and figure i'll let the amendments meld together while a plant is in the mix---have fun smack


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 28, 2015)

If a bug wants in your soil nothing will stop it. But the soil itself when reaches cooking temps it will kill insects.  I don't have trouble with insects in my soil ever. well, not ever, i have to use some DE to top dress sometimes.


----------



## sMACkaddict (Sep 28, 2015)

Great, thanks Rosebud, you da bomb


----------



## sMACkaddict (Oct 7, 2015)

orange, sorry for not acknowledging you!  thanks for the help, ahh I freaking love growing, every part of it... even the waiting... :icon_smile:

I was just doubting myself, as it has been fairly cold here recently, 40-50&#730;F, the last couple days its been nicer out, and I came back and read this thread again and feel sure about what I am doing once more... thanks again guys!


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Oct 9, 2015)

cooler temps will slow the cook time.  i cook mine covered in the basement 6-8 wks. i keep it covered to keep moisture in and the fresh soil smell from permeating my house. keep it moist not wet.  take a fist full and squeeze it, when you open your hand it should remain in a ball, but when poked it should crumble.  make sure to water with dechlorinated water with blackstrap at 1 tsp per gal.  you will know when the microbes are doing their business because the soil in the middle of the pile will be fresh apple pie warm. now don't get any ideas and stick your d!ck in it, mmm kay.

i compost all year outside for my garden and it gets damn cold here at times in the -20*F range.  i use straw bales and foam board to protect my pile. only top couple inches will freeze solid and the middle is steaming so proof is in da puddin'


----------



## sMACkaddict (Oct 9, 2015)

I should be watering it with molasses in the water?  I rmember that you should water your plants likr thst, but I didnt realize it was when cooking the soil too.  Definitely missed that part... I watered the soil a couple times but its still stayed moist, the top dries out a little but then I turn it and its fine.

Hmm, then I will water with molasses and keep it covered for the rest of the time.  I was worried about it going anaerobic...


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Oct 10, 2015)

definitely water with molasses as the microbes need simple carbs to thrive. i only uncover my pool once a week when i turn the soil and water.


----------



## sMACkaddict (Oct 10, 2015)

Ok, thanks docfish for clearing that up... On ma way to get molasses now!!


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Oct 10, 2015)

blackstrap only. no sulfur


----------



## sMACkaddict (Oct 10, 2015)

yea, I gotcha, thanks man.


----------



## sMACkaddict (Oct 14, 2015)

Ok, soil is coming up on 3 weeks old and I still have no heat action going on inside...  I watered once with the molasses almost a week ago.  The problem is, the soil is at the correct moisture and not really drying out at all, so how can I add more water?  I want to give it more molasses for the microbes, but I can't justify watering it...  Maybe a small amount of water with a higher concentration of molasses?


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 14, 2015)

If it is too wet put some dry grass clipping or straw or leaves in it.


----------



## sMACkaddict (Oct 14, 2015)

it has maintained the correct moisture level since I first watered it, it hasnt really dried out at all...  and I want to give it more molasses


----------



## sMACkaddict (Oct 16, 2015)

am I just being impatient?


----------



## Droopy Dog (Oct 16, 2015)

sMACkaddict said:


> am I just being impatient?



YES!!:icon_smile:

You really don't need more molasses OR water. The microbes consume the organic amendments you added. That's what makes them available for the plant. *I haven't used molasses or teas for that matter in several years. Hasn't made a bit of difference in my mixes.

Usually, just the initial moistening is enough. I cook and store in 32 gallon trash cans with holes in the lid and bottom for air and drainage. Longer than 3 months, I may need to add a little water .... maybe.

At three weeks, you can also go ahead and fill the pots you are going to plant in to let the cycling complete. I do this often with outdoor containers. Also works fine, just depends on what's available when I mix a batch.  

Quit stressing, you'll be fine.

Wet


----------



## sMACkaddict (Oct 16, 2015)

alright, thanks a lot for the response dog, you really answered all my questions and instilled confidence!

here comes some rep, if you can still do that on here...


----------

